# Ektim



## Poliglottesco

Herkese merhaba!

I am currently trhing to figure out the meaning of the sentence "Yine seni ektim üstüme" but so far I am coming with nothing. It's part of a song by Ido Tatlises called Ya Da Bos Ver.

The only thing I could come up with is "I planted you on me again" but that sounds ridiculous. Here are the full lyrics for more context aong with my translation attempt. 

Çok teşekkürler! 

Yarınlar Çok Güzel Olacak
Diye Kandırdın Beni
Bugünde Dünün
Yarını Değil Mi;?

Oyun Gibi Birşeydi Sanki
Ama Hiç Eğlendirmedi
Şimdi Sonumuz Ayaklar Altında
Hepsi Birlikte Tükendi Gitti

(2x)
Acımı Da Gömdüm Içime
*Yine Seni Ektim Üstüme*
Bir Gelsen Mi Acaba?
Ya Da Boşver

You fooled me into thinking
That the future would be beautiful
Today is also tomorrow's yesterday, isn't it?

It's as if it were a game
But it wasn't entertaining at all
Now our end is below our feet
It's gone all at once

(2x)
I also buried my pain inside of me
*I planted you on me again*
I wonder if you will ever come
It doesn't matter


----------



## shafaq

Please expect no wisdom out there...
It's just as you came up with it... 
No more...
At least for me


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The future's gonna be so right
you fooled me
isn't today
yesterday's tomorrow ?

It was a game-like thing
Not any fun
Now our end's trampled under foot
All together squandered away
(2x)

I buried my pain inside
and again I have sprinkled you upon me
should you come or?
or never mind.


----------



## acoral

shafaq said:


> Please expect no wisdom out there...
> It's just as you came up with it...
> No more...
> At least for me



I totally agree with you  not always, but most of the time please seek no logic, no wisdom in this type of songs.
By the way, I doubt if it says:
"Acımı Da Gömdüm Içime
*Yine Seni Ektim Üstüne" *instead of* "...Üstüme" 

then it becomes (more) meaningful --> sth like: 
"I also buried my pain inside of me
and again I planted you on/over it"

What do you think guys? The lyrics on internet might not be correct, anyone other than USA citizens listened to the song? *


----------



## Ramisadeh

It might not be my place to weigh in here seeing that I'm just an intermediate level turkish student but being an Arab from the Levant (Palestine particularly) I noticed that there are a lot of mutual phrases and idioms between the Levant and Anatolia especially in the south. This might be far fetched and I don't claim this is correct but I am just suggesting that it might be that "yine seni ektim üstüme" is a counterpart of " حطيتك على راسي"  (I put you up on my head) which means I have made you my most important person and my master as well what ever you say I will do no matter what. What do you think?


----------



## shafaq

I see no relation between  (" حطيتك على راسي") and "yine seni ektim üstüme"...
But hey! Please don't give up !
We have a real counterpart of it which is "Başımın üstünde yerin var" (لك مكان على رأسي); where an other version is "Başım gözüm üstüne" (على رأسي و عيني).


----------



## Ramisadeh

shafaq said:


> I see no relation between  (" حطيتك على راسي") and "yine seni ektim üstüme"...
> But hey! Please don't give up !
> We have a real counterpart of it which is "Başımın üstünde yerin var" (لك مكان على رأسي); where an other version is "Başım gözüm üstüne" (على رأسي و عيني).


Nice !!!


----------

